# 91 Sentra 4dr E - A/C Compressor



## SpongeBob-RC (May 9, 2003)

Hello all, 

When I bought my car, there was no belt around the A/C compressor, and the owner said it had been removed because it was making a noise. Firestone said it would cost $1500 to fix because it needed a new A/C 'system'. 

Last Saturday, I put a belt on it. The pulley turns fine, the clutch kicked on and off with no problems. It did not blow cold air, so it needs a charge. Today, when I started up my car, the A/C pulley is making a grinding sound. It is really bad at first, then seems to fade somewhat. I know it is the A/C because nothing has changed since Saturday, in fact the car was not started after the belt was installed. 

So the $64,000 question is this: Is my A/C compressor bad, or should a charge fix this grinding sound? Is there some oil of some sort that I can lube the pulley with? (Not the belt part of course)

Thanks in advance,
RC
(in Houston, where I NEED A/C!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

First of all... bend over for $1500, what the heck is that? I have never heard of a ac system that cost's more than 650-700max. That's for the compressor, dryer, refrigerant/oil, and installation. Second of all, If it does cost 1500, you may as well spend the 1500 and buy another sentra e It sounds like you have more of a problem than just some lubricant, I would imagine that the belt was removed because they didn't want to replace the ac, and they didn't want the noise either.


----------

